# Where would I learn about Puzzle Boxes?



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

So I was poking around looking at coffee table designs when I found this cool puzzle table. Does anyone know of a good resource for learning about secret compartments/puzzles and what not as related to woodworking. My Googling didn't turn up much but figured someone here would know.

Thanks, Damian


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

You might take a look at some of the bandsaw box books. Woodcraft in Sacramento has a new class on making puzzle boxes on the bandsaw…

Donna may have a source for info as well Tony Ward.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I saw a video on youtube that was a puzzle box tutorial. Have you tried searching there? I'm pretty sure it was youtube.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd like to know more about the sliding tab boxes made in Japan with the multiple moves and secret compartments etc. Jojo, are you there? 
Anybody ever build 3 or 5 move box?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been searching for said info for years… have found precious little, save the odd hidden drawer or something in a FWW article. An informational void needing to be filled.

I can provide some info on the puzzle box I've made. I have a few (fairly elaborate/clunky) ideas kicking around in my head needing to be refined some… Come to think of it Mark offered to buy the plans for my puzzle box, and since I plan to make more. Maybe I should write that book.


----------



## VTWoody (Apr 17, 2007)

I would definitely be interested in designs for the type of puzzle boxes that Leonardo Da Vinci made…the type that are basically cylinders with rotating parts.

I would also be interested in any other puzzle box designs that might be out there. I realize that the whole idea of a puzzle box is that it remain a puzzle, so designers might want to keep their trademark designs a secret, but at the same time, we seem like a fairly small community and it might be nice to give something like that as a gift.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a cool one, I've found that googling for secret compartments yields a modicum of useful links


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

These two articles from Fine Woodworking were pretty good too Secret Spaces and Secret Compartments


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks, Damian!


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Sure, here is another neat one, I like the riddle bit.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Not sure if anyone's already mentioned it or if this is what you're looking for Damian but this is an interesting site I had bookmarked a while back:

www.quagmirepuzzleboxes.com


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

This one of my favorites. You have to pull out each bar a certain number of clicks to unlock it.



If you forget the combination, just look at the dovetails. (1534)



Steve


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh my!!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Regnar (Nov 11, 2007)

You might want to email this guys and ask him a few questions. His puzzle boxes are amazing. 64 moves to remove the first peice and 32 for the next peice on his bar code box. Here is his link to youtube 



 and his website http://pwdbp.com/?action=5364.showPerson


----------



## TerryB (Sep 5, 2007)

Everyone should definitely check out the links Regnar posted.

On a side note, I'm willing to pay $5 for a clutch box. Any takers?


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got my latest issue of Wood Magazine yesterday, and in the "What's Ahead" section, they indicate that an upcoming article will show how to build two puzzle boxes.

The "What's Ahead" section is a dirty marketing trick - how can I ever cancel my subscription?


----------



## jvb (Jun 19, 2008)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/plans.html
This site has some nice puzzle boxes with plans.The trinket box can be made into bigger things.
After 218 days have passed,is anyone still interested in talking about secret compartments?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

That is one cool site. Tks for sharing jvb.


----------



## Allens (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome thread, lots of cool location with puzzle boxes. The box showing the Bar combination lock is really awesome. remind me of a desk with a bar combination lock in a current movie that just came out that I really enjoyed..


----------



## KelSnake (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Damian,

Here are a few more ideas to look at, ...this site does feature many different kinds of puzzle box mechanisms. Some use neo magnets, some use gravity pins, some use combination locking systems, some require specific "movements", all great fun.

http://www.woodlockplans.ca

Good Luck,
Kel


----------

